# Gaming Monitor für wenig Geld



## Sebastian1234 (22. August 2018)

*Gaming Monitor für wenig Geld*

So, da bin ich mal wieder. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Monitor für wenig Geld.Da mein momentaner Monitor echt scheiße ist, wollte ich mir einen neuen besorgen. Er sollte mindestens 31,5" haben, WQHD und wenns geht noch mehr als 60 Hz. Ich habe mir mal den angeschaut:   https://iiyama.com/de_de/produkte/prolite-xb3270qs-b1/ Ist der gut? Der hat anscheinend maximal 75 Hz. Vielen Dank schonmal 
LG Sebastian


----------



## Peter23 (22. August 2018)

Er sollte mindestens 31,5" haben,


----------



## Sebastian1234 (22. August 2018)

Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm? Mein jetziger hat auch 31,5" finde das eine angenehme Größe


----------



## Rabowke (22. August 2018)

Jeder soll seine Vorlieben haben, aber ... 32" find ich persönlich zu groß, vor allem hat man das vor einigen Jahren als normale Größe für Fernseher angesehen.  

Wie dem auch sei, auf Amazon gibt es im Augenblick einen Acer Gaming-Monitor für ~379 EUR, 27" mit WQHD Auflösung und z.B. FreeSync, der hat ganz gute Kriterien und Wertungen bekommen, vor allem in Hinblick auf Gaming.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (22. August 2018)

Okay. Vielen Dank @Rabowke mein momentaner Monitor ist auch ein Fernseh^^ Der ist aber soo pixlig, da erkennt man wirklich fast nix drauf. Ich werde mir den mal anschauen. Mir wäre zwar ein etwas größerer lieber aber ich schau erstmal


----------



## Free23 (22. August 2018)

Darf man fragen, wie weit du vom Monitor entfernt sitzt? 

Außerdem wäre es super, wenn du nochmal Rückmeldung geben könntest, welcher Monitor es geworden ist, und wie du ihn findest.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. August 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> So, da bin ich mal wieder. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Monitor für wenig Geld.Da mein momentaner Monitor echt scheiße ist, wollte ich mir einen neuen besorgen. Er sollte mindestens 31,5" haben, WQHD und wenns geht noch mehr als 60 Hz. Ich habe mir mal den angeschaut:   https://iiyama.com/de_de/produkte/prolite-xb3270qs-b1/ Ist der gut? Der hat anscheinend maximal 75 Hz. Vielen Dank schonmal
> LG Sebastian



Der Iiyama gefällt mir, werde mir den mal merken. 
Aktuell habe ich einen 27 Zoll Iiyama mit IPS und einen neueren "Gaming Monitor" von Viewsonic mit Freesync aber nur TN Panel, ebenfalls 27 Zoll. Der Unterschied ist schon gewaltig und Freesync habe ich bisher nie genutzt.


----------



## Batze (22. August 2018)

Ich würde auch erstmal darauf achten das der Monitor Freesync (AMD Graka)/G-Sync (nVidia Graka)hat, ohne würde ich mir keinen mehr kaufen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (22. August 2018)

Free23 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wie weit du vom Monitor entfernt sitzt?
> 
> Außerdem wäre es super, wenn du nochmal Rückmeldung geben könntest, welcher Monitor es geworden ist, und wie du ihn findest.



Ca. 20-30cm. Ich habe doch noch keinen gekauft.
Wäre denn der von mir vorgeschlagene gut?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. August 2018)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Wäre denn der von mir vorgeschlagene gut?


Also ich finde den insbesondere für den Preis (ca. 290 Euro) super.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2018)

Der iiyama sieht für den Preis gut aus.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2018)

Was sich beißt sind 31,5", guter Gamingmonitor und auf der anderen Seite "wenig Geld" ausgeben wollen. Beim besten Willen. Mein Acer Predator hat ein 24" Display und GSync und war über 400 EUR teuer. Selbst wenn man ein Feature wie GSync wegläßt sind das immer noch rund 350 EUR für einen vergleichbaren 24" Monitor. Was glaubst Du was dann ein vergleichbares 31,5" Display kosten wird. Da ist nichts mit "billig". Da wirst Du schätzungsweise 800-900 EUR loswerden.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was sich beißt sind 31,5", guter Gamingmonitor und auf der anderen Seite "wenig Geld" ausgeben wollen. Beim besten Willen. Mein Acer Predator hat ein 24" Display und GSync und war über 400 EUR teuer. Selbst wenn man ein Feature wie GSync wegläßt sind das immer noch rund 350 EUR für einen vergleichbaren 24" Monitor. Was glaubst Du was dann ein vergleichbares 31,5" Display kosten wird. Da ist nichts mit "billig". Da wirst Du schätzungsweise 800-900 EUR loswerden.



Problem bei deinem Monitor ist allerdings, dass du 150 Euro (mind.) Aufpreis für GSync bezahlt hast. Wenn er Freesync braucht nützt ihm das nur nichts. Und wahrscheinlich hast du auch nur ein TN Display, beim Spielen okay, für alles andere aber eher suboptimal, da IPS oder MVA hier neutralere Farben und bessere Blickwinkel bieten.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2018)

Deshalb hab ich ja schon auf 350 relativiert. Und rechne mal das ganze wieder auf 32" hoch. Da läuft unter 800 EUR nichts für ein vernünftiges Display in der Größe.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ja schon auf 350 relativiert. Und rechne mal das ganze wieder auf 32" hoch. Da läuft unter 800 EUR nichts für ein vernünftiges Display in der Größe.



Der Iiyama kostet 290 ...


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2018)

290 ??? Bei 32" ? Da ist irgendwie ein Ei drin. Reaktionszeit, Displayqualität....


----------



## Spiritogre (27. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 290 ??? Bei 32" ? Da ist irgendwie ein Ei drin. Reaktionszeit, Displayqualität....



Monitore werden einfach auch günstiger, genau wie Fernseher. Iiyama ist eine wirklich gute Marke und sie sind z.B. günstiger als Samsung oder LG bei den jeweils vergleichbaren Geräten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 290 ??? Bei 32" ? Da ist irgendwie ein Ei drin. Reaktionszeit, Displayqualität....


 Nö, es gibt ja 27 Zoll in Full-HD schon seit Jahren ab 150€ mit einer Qualität, die den meisten völlig reicht, vor allem wenn sie keinen Top-Monitor als Gegenvergleich haben. Warum soll es dann nicht einen etwas größeren Monitor mit WQHD geben, der dann 300€ kostet? Ich hab "sogar" schon vor fast 2 Jahren einen BenQ 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz und Freesync für 400€ bekommen als Angebot, da wundert es mich nicht, wenn man 32 Zoll 60Hz für 300€ bekommen kann.

Und die Reaktionszeit ist schon seit Jahren kein Thema mehr, wenn du ein TN-Panel nimmst. Bei IPS/MVA usw. war die Reaktionszeit noch kritisch, aber auch da ist es inzwischen eigentlich bei keinem Modell mehr ein merkbarer Faktor.


----------

